# php 5.4.6 breaks a few programs



## rdunkle (Aug 25, 2012)

FreeBSD 8.3 stable
Upgraded to php 5.4.6  after restarting Apache I see several php programs abort. 
In the apache error log:

```
[[notice] child pid 94335 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

How can I turn on more verbose error logging from php ?


----------



## rdunkle (Aug 25, 2012)

It appears the problem is related to: pecl-APC-3.1.12
Removed this line from /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini

```
extension=apc.so
```

Programs with php are now running.


----------



## dave (Aug 26, 2012)

*Apc*

The new APC broke a whole bunch of my stuff too.  I too disabled it until further notice.


----------



## allan_sundry (Aug 30, 2012)

rdunkle said:
			
		

> It appears the problem is related to: pecl-APC-3.1.12
> Removed this line from /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you, it solved my problem too 

Where to send bugreport to fix the problem?


----------



## bsm (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi

I found the real problem is some other ports are not recompiled/reinstalled.
To make apc.so work again use *portmaster -f www/pecl-APC*

```
The following ports will then be reinstalled:
    Re-install pecl-APC-3.1.12
    Re-install autoconf-2.69
    Re-install autoconf-wrapper-20101119
    Re-install gmake-3.82_1
    Re-install gettext-0.18.1.1
    Re-install libiconv-1.14
    Re-install libtool-2.4.2
    Re-install m4-1.4.16_1,1
    Re-install perl-5.12.4_4
    Re-install help2man-1.40.11
    Re-install p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
    Re-install php5-5.4.6
    Re-install pcre-8.31
    Re-install pkgconf-0.8.7_2
    Re-install libxml2-2.7.8_3
    Re-install apache-2.2.22_6
    Re-install apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1
    Re-install db42-4.2.52_5
    Re-install gdbm-1.9.1
    Re-install automake-1.12.3
    Re-install automake-wrapper-20101119
    Re-install python27-2.7.3_3
    Re-install expat-2.0.1_2
```
This solved the issue for me.


----------



## allan_sundry (Sep 5, 2012)

I rebuilt all the ports command:

```
portupgrade -af
```
but it did not solve the issue

I have not tried using portmaster


----------



## bsm (Sep 6, 2012)

Unfortunatly it isn't resolved for me too.
I keep extension = apc.so commented out with a semicolon ( in extensions.ini


----------



## rdunkle (Sep 9, 2012)

This problem is solved for me with the install of pecl-APC-3.1.13


----------



## dave (Sep 9, 2012)

*APC Working Again*

FYI, the www/pecl-APC port has been updated to 3.1.13 and seems to work fine again (for me) now.


----------



## bsm (Sep 11, 2012)

Confirmed


----------



## allan_sundry (Sep 18, 2012)

Confirmed


----------

